# Yellow Udolpho Wolfe's



## ktbi (Jun 9, 2011)

I picked up this UdolphoWolfe's today.  Love the color.  It has a good chip out of the lip, but in good shape other than that. No other chips, cracks, etc. Obviously needs a good cleaning.

 Would you clean and repair the lip or leave it as is, and how much would a clean/repair cost?  Any idea on the value as is?

 Thanks.....Ron


----------



## ktbi (Jun 9, 2011)

Here's the lip chip....


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jun 11, 2011)

i've got a pine tree in about the same condition. i didn't get a price on the repair, but i've been told to go ahead and do the cleaning. they will want it finish cleaned before they work on it. that yellow should look realyl nice cleaned up..........   good luck !!


 jim


----------



## Bixel (Jun 11, 2011)

If you are going to clean it, I would do that, and the see how the lip chips looks after that. I think that cleaned up, it will look much better, and the lip chip may not look as bad after that.


----------



## ktbi (Jun 11, 2011)

I think you are right.  I will get it cleaned and take it from there....looking forward to having it done....I'll post before/after pictures but it won't be soon...Thanks again....Ron


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice color on that one Ron!


----------



## druggistnut (Jun 16, 2011)

Are you going to keep it or sell it? That would be the determining factor to me.
 Sell it, don't get it done.
 Bill


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 17, 2011)

The cleaning and repair would far exceed the price of a mint bottle in the same color. I would probably have it cleaned and live with the chip or repair it myself.


----------

